# Fridge mod



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm still a relative noob at this MHing lark, but I've done a small mod to my fridge that may be of interest.

I find my standard fridge with integral freezer too small really, hence it is usually overstuffed.

I find that the contents of the top shelf tend to slide to the back and come into contact with the fins on the cooler plate. Wet transfers from the plate onto the packets of food etc and eventually the whole fridge gets wet, instead of the water just exiting via the drain hole.

I thought if I could find a way of stopping the foodstuffs contacting the fins, things would improve, and came up with the following as shown in the photo. It is as yet untried, but hopefully will do the job. If not, it can easily be removed and leave no trace.










The plastic mesh is a draining board mat, and it is located into channels top and bottom. The channels are those plastic doodads than can be used to bind sheets of foolscap together into booklets. They are stuck onto the plastic interior with clear Stixall. The mesh is cut oversize so that it bows away from the fins and should be stiff enough to withstand pressure from food items. Going to the Shepton show in 10 days or so that will be the test run.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think this attracted much interest when I posted it but, having just been away for a week in the van, I have to report that it has been a great success and I'm very pleased. No more wet on foodstuffs. Cost me a couple of quid and, had it not worked, I could have easily removed it leaving no trace.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Missed it first time Tuggs, does look a simple enough mod, but can't comment on if we have the same problems, I don't do fridges if I can avoid it.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Good idea - added to my (ever growing) "to do" list. Might also be worth checking the drain hole is clear - now that the moisture isn't being distributed all over the interior it will be even more important that it can escape through the route intended for it. . . 


Regards,
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll be fitting upper vent, and interior fans next > > >


----------

